# Rockport On Fire



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

It will be good for the next three or four years or more barring any severe weather events. The floods are fertilizer for the bottom of the food chain


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just imagine how many fish didn’t get tossed in ice chests for several weeks after the storm. Now there is still much less fishing pressure and boat traffic. I just need to figure out where to fish to get away from the duck hunters.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Really around here the numbers of duck hunters are down also. I am loving the lack of traffic!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Really around here the numbers of duck hunters are down also. I am loving the lack of traffic!!


I don’t hate duck hunters, just how many there are. In POC/Seadrift/East Matagorda you might as well forget about fishing the shorelines or marsh because there are blinds every couple hundred yards. I have some interesting stories but I won’t start that because it just gets me fired up.


----------

